# The rain in Spain......................



## John H (Dec 19, 2016)

We have been coming to Almeria for the winter for many years now and one of the reasons we choose this area is because it is the driest part of Europe. This December, however, has brought more rain than anyone can remember and over the weekend, our motorhome was standing in water which reached a maximum of 8 inches deep (and we choose this pitch because it never floods!). The lake has receded now and the clean up is beginning (everything is covered in a layer of mud). But we went ahead with our Christmas party last night and the sun is forecast to return. At least there was no serious damage. Further up the coast, towards Alicante, they seemed to have had it even worse and someone was washed out to sea trying to get to his car. All this follows the winter of 2015/2016 which was the driest in memory. The climate is certainly doing some strange things these days.


----------



## 5andy (Dec 19, 2016)

I feel your pain John H! There are too many extremes in the weather these days. This is our first year in Spain and it has rained pretty much since we arrived in Bilbao last Thursday. It was even 7 degrees midday at one point. We are currently hunkered down in Benidorm, the campsite road is more like a river. We still have another 12 hours of this according to the forcast with blue skies tomorrow. We had amazing thunder and lightning last night.55andy


----------



## The laird (Dec 19, 2016)

5andy said:


> I feel your pain John H! There are too many extremes in the weather these days. This is our first year in Spain and it has rained pretty much since we arrived in Bilbao last Thursday. It was even 7 degrees midday at one point. We are currently hunkered down in Benidorm, the campsite road is more like a river. We still have another 12 hours of this according to the forcast with blue skies tomorrow. We had amazing thunder and lightning last night.55andy



Here's a pic o some of my slog and weather Yest mateView attachment 49247


----------



## 5andy (Dec 19, 2016)

Good work. Here's a pic o mine from yesterday.


----------



## The laird (Dec 19, 2016)

5andy said:


> Good work. Here's a pic o mine from yesterday.



No long now mate and it will be glorious for you both.


----------



## John H (Dec 19, 2016)

5andy said:


> I feel your pain John H! There are too many extremes in the weather these days. This is our first year in Spain and it has rained pretty much since we arrived in Bilbao last Thursday. It was even 7 degrees midday at one point. We are currently hunkered down in Benidorm, the campsite road is more like a river. We still have another 12 hours of this according to the forcast with blue skies tomorrow. We had amazing thunder and lightning last night.55andy



No real pain - just a minor discomfort compared to many. Lying in bed, I suddenly remembered on Saturday night as the waters rose that our electric cable had a junction which was resting on the ground and rushed out to raise it above any danger. As I stood there, in the rain , bending over and stark naked, the sky was lit up by lightning. Must have been an interesting sight for anybody peering out of their windows at that point!  And don't give up on Spain - it isn't usually like this!


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 19, 2016)

Glad you are managing to keep your heads above water, on the Costas. Hope it improves soon.

I thought John was pushing his luck ,over the last couple of weeks , asserting that he was going to the driest part of Iberia.

We , on the other hand,are having  wonderful sunshine .. After short,  sharp showers on Tuesday and Wednesday, last week.

The wind is Cool and NE.. coming from The Sierras... Is it snowy round Granada ?


----------



## Asterix (Dec 19, 2016)

We got hammered last night in Cullera,high winds and torrential rain,metal fence is slowly being trashed,took the dog to the beach an hour ago....What beach!! It's covered in water and foam everywhere,the dog looked hilarious with white foam covered legs. Most of the neighbours wimped out and did a runner last night,water everywhere but we ok on the higher ground.
Welcome to sunny Spain!


----------



## iampatman (Dec 19, 2016)

Same here in Bolnuevo, heavy rain a week ago and for the last three days its been incessant with strong winds too. The sea is brown from all the mud washed out from the Rambla which is usually dry. Nobody here, visitors or locals, can remember weather like it. Its stopped raining now and the forecast isn't too bad for the next few days.

Pat


----------



## carol (Dec 19, 2016)

iampatman said:


> Same here in Bolnuevo, heavy rain a week ago and for the last three days its been incessant with strong winds too. The sea is brown from all the mud washed out from the Rambla which is usually dry. Nobody here, visitors or locals, can remember weather like it. Its stopped raining now and the forecast isn't too bad for the next few days.
> 
> Pat



Hopefully getting it all out before I arrive!


----------



## John H (Dec 19, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Glad you are managing to keep your heads above water, on the Costas. Hope it improves soon.
> 
> I thought John was pushing his luck ,over the last couple of weeks , asserting that he was going to the driest part of Iberia.
> 
> ...



The skies are clearing, the sun is trying to shine through and we can see snow on the sierras. Looks like we might be having Christmas lunch on the beach as usual


----------



## Asterix (Dec 19, 2016)

This is Cullera this morning,wind still howling and showers thrown in.....


----------



## pughed2 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Dry in 2015?*

JOHN H ...........I don't know where you got your 2015 weather events from, but Antibes France, for one place in 2015, was  badly damaged with about 4 foot of flash flooding, and another riverside place even worse, up towards Cannes somewhere,  as were 2 or 3 places down the Spanish coast way down towards Valencia, and there was at least one caravan site in Northern Spain washed away in 2014............I was near some of those places and saw the clear ups........is your memory ok?.....steve Bristol


----------



## runnach (Dec 19, 2016)

pughed2 said:


> JOHN H ...........I don't know where you got your 2015 weather events from, but Antibes France, for one place in 2015, was  badly damaged with about 4 foot of flash flooding, and another riverside place even worse, up towards Cannes somewhere,  as were 2 or 3 places down the Spanish coast way down towards Valencia, and there was at least one caravan site in Northern Spain washed away in 2014............I was near some of those places and saw the clear ups........is your memory ok?.....steve Bristol



My ex work colleague lost a live in static at Antibes.

2011/2012 We lost 50 statics on Rocqbrune, Argeles  was badly flooded too ..all the tents and contents write offs  before they could be pulled down.

First time it had happened since Victorian times. You guess right following season the same happened.

It happened that quick , guests ended up being airlifted of the restaurant roof !

To see the sites in the height of summer you wouldn't believe it

Channa


----------



## iampatman (Dec 19, 2016)

In Bolnuevo between October 2015 and March 2016 it rained on 2 occasions during the day and on three nights, Murcia region was officially declared a drought area.

This is a picture of the "dry" Rambla next to the campsite here this morning, yesterday the water was even higher.



Pat


----------



## carol (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh dear. Just seen the pics of Cullera too! One way to get rid of the Campers!


----------



## John H (Dec 19, 2016)

pughed2 said:


> JOHN H ...........I don't know where you got your 2015 weather events from, but Antibes France, for one place in 2015, was  badly damaged with about 4 foot of flash flooding, and another riverside place even worse, up towards Cannes somewhere,  as were 2 or 3 places down the Spanish coast way down towards Valencia, and there was at least one caravan site in Northern Spain washed away in 2014............I was near some of those places and saw the clear ups........is your memory ok?.....steve Bristol



I was specifically talking about Almeria, where last winter was one of the best anyone down here can remember. We came down via France in September/October 2015 and I know that it was bad there. In fact, we stopped at a campsite in the Ardeche with the intention of canoeing but got moved off the site in the early hours of the morning because of an anticipated rise of the river by up to 10 metres. We moved on to Spain very quickly!


----------



## John H (Dec 19, 2016)

It is calm down here in Almeria but I have just been told that they are giving warnings of high winds in the Alicante area and high-sided vehicles are being advised not to travel. Hope any of you in that area are ok.


----------



## 5andy (Dec 19, 2016)

carol said:


> Hopefully getting it all out before I arrive!



Sing along now: 'Things can only get better..........'

only reason I can see you need a four by four in Benidorm.

Sandy


----------



## The laird (Dec 19, 2016)

Is the rain stopped yet


----------



## John H (Dec 19, 2016)

The laird said:


> Is the rain stopped yet



No rain at present in Almeria. Forecast is good.


----------



## 5andy (Dec 19, 2016)

Nope, not in Benidorm anyway. That picture was only taken about two hours ago. Due to go off about 10 tonight. Yipeeeee! Thinking about going to the cinema tonight ( to stay off the bevy if nothing else.


----------



## rottiontour (Dec 19, 2016)

I feel so sorry, but....there always will be hope.

Greetings from "Greek Californa".....little bit cold in the night, but 14 ° in shadow and 23° in sun, dry , no wind.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Asterix (Dec 19, 2016)

Police have just been round and told us to move as the river is rising,getting near the top of the banks towards town. Now parked on the road by the seafront high rise flats,wind still howling,rain coming in squalls.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 19, 2016)

The laird said:


> Is the rain stopped yet



It had stopped this morning but it's pi$$ing down again now. Due to brighten up over the next few days. C'est la vie eh? We've got plenty of food, beer and wine and the WiFi has come back on, we've got plenty of books and it's toasty in the van so we're not complaining. They needed the rain here but no doubt the farmers will say it's the wrong kind of rain, as they do.

Pat


----------



## iampatman (Dec 19, 2016)

But........ this is what we have to look forward to 



Pat


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Dec 19, 2016)

*Flooding in Murcia*

There is plenty of news coverage of the flooding, the link below is just one;

Spain floods: Ten die in Malaga, Almeria and Murcia - BBC News


Feeling sorry for those affected.


----------



## Grum (Dec 19, 2016)

Asterix said:


> This is Cullera this morning,wind still howling and showers thrown in.....



[video=youtube_share;XLJmUN7ulMI]https://youtu.be/XLJmUN7ulMI[/video]

It's not all bad today


----------



## John H (Dec 19, 2016)

loulou said:


> There is plenty of news coverage of the flooding, the link below is just one;
> 
> Spain floods: Ten die in Malaga, Almeria and Murcia - BBC News
> 
> ...



Makes me realise that we had it easy - a bit of water and mud and that was it. I feel very sorry for those who had a real problem.


----------



## Poacher (Dec 19, 2016)

I recall the torrential rain in 2012 that devastated parts of Almería and Vera Playa in particular, resulting in streets becoming rivers.

InundaciÃ³n Vera Playa - Pueblo Laguna 28-09-2012 - YouTube

This was nothing in comparison to the floods of 1973 around Albox - 

Inundaciones Albox 1973 [www.almanzora.de] - YouTube

The torrent in the 2nd video is normally a rambla or dried up river bed and is used for parking cars at the weekly market!


----------



## John H (Dec 20, 2016)

The sun is out, the sky is completely blue, the air is calm and the water has gone - this is more like it!


----------



## 5andy (Dec 20, 2016)

Yup. It's like someone has switched worlds overnight.


----------



## carol (Dec 20, 2016)

Happy for all you Snowbirds and residents. Another month and I'll be there. Hopefully all dries out by then!


----------



## Stanski (Dec 20, 2016)

*Enniscorthy, County Wexford, Eire, is 5 degrees*

Brrrrrrrr,


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 20, 2016)

*Maybe*



Stanski said:


> Brrrrrrrr,



It is not Raining Ha Ha


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 20, 2016)

*Btw*



Stanski said:


> Brrrrrrrr,



Where is "Hutch"


----------



## Tezza (Dec 20, 2016)

We got to Aquilas last night late and we had a little rain driving down but not much. Woke up to glorious sunshine this morning , maybe the weather has turned. Hope so.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 20, 2016)

Its a lovely day today after the horrendous weather we've had over the last 4/5 days but at least we didn't have it as bad as the poor folk nearly 30 years ago

http://murciatoday.com/mazarrón-history-the-bolnuevo-gota-fría_8039-a.html

Pat


----------



## The laird (Dec 20, 2016)

Glad it's turned for you pat,merry Xmas and happy new year mate


----------



## Tezza (Dec 20, 2016)

Went to the garage just outside Aguilas to empty and fill everything , only 2 euros . And noticed they have now got a site attached. Proper security, toilets showers and launderette. So booked in for 2 nights before trekking down to Tarifa. Thought other might be interested.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 20, 2016)

The laird said:


> Glad it's turned for you pat,merry Xmas and happy new year mate



And a Merry Christmas and good 2017 to you and yours, Gordon. Maybe our paths will cross next year?

Pat


----------



## Tezza (Dec 21, 2016)

Was talking to a Brit on here last night and he has left this morning to go up the road 30 odd miles to place called La Azohia. He says parking  right on the beach , a couple of bars and restaurants and a few shops.  Anybody else been there and if so do you reckon it will be ok to spend Xmas there?


----------



## iampatman (Dec 21, 2016)

Tezza said:


> Was talking to a Brit on here last night and he has left this morning to go up the road 30 odd miles to place called La Azohia. He says parking  right on the beach , a couple of bars and restaurants and a few shops.  Anybody else been there and if so do you reckon it will be ok to spend Xmas there?



la Azohia is on a big slope, its not far from us. We heard from a Norwegian lass today that they've been flooded out. I'll let you know if I hear any more,

Pat


----------



## iampatman (Dec 21, 2016)

Tezza said:


> Was talking to a Brit on here last night and he has left this morning to go up the road 30 odd miles to place called La Azohia. He says parking  right on the beach , a couple of bars and restaurants and a few shops.  Anybody else been there and if so do you reckon it will be ok to spend Xmas there?



You could try parking at Las Gredas at the far end of Bolnuevo. There are always a few vans there and I haven't seen the police moving anyone on this year although that's not to say they haven't or won't. Its a great location. If you try that and get moved on there are a few car parks and out of the way places in Puerto de Mazarron. You could try la Azohia but I'm pretty sure it will have been washed out. There used to be two parking spots there but the flat one at the end of the village has now banned motorhomes.

Pat


----------

